# herp/reptile exhibition



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

I figured this would be the best place to ask as im sure there are dozens who will know. Are there any yearly reptile.herpetological exhibitons in UK where breeders and dealers bring their stock for people to buy? Is there more than one, like various held in various parts of the country? Also where an when are they held?
Hope there are still some rep exhibitions in UK.


----------

